# 10/16/04 ft. desoto gulf pier



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

went to the gulf pier very early saturday morning to get some greenbacks for a tournament later in the day. got all the greenies one could ever want, but they were small. no big baits at all. did some fishing in the lights and caught a small red. other than that just catfish, catfish and more catfish. twice i caught cats two at a time. water was dirty. other than the red, saw nothing caught but catfish. but with all of the bait, i bet the macks were there in full force at daybreak.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

wat do you mean catfish do they have saltwater catsfish down there in florida or is there another name for it i live in virginia and fish the chesapeak bay and we dont have saltwater catfish......... i dont think so


----------



## shades2914 (Dec 12, 2004)

sure there are saltwater cats in florida. ive caught quite a few when i went down to destin area in april. im glad i caught some pompano too. im going back down to same area dec 19 through christmas. does anyone have any ideas what to fish for off the beach?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*catfish*

I went to Mobile AL for thanksgiving and fished dauphin island pier and some guys were catching catfish like crazy from the G.O.M.[gulf of mexico]I did see some nice reds caught too. The locals say they are nasty


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

there are catfish all over the place down here: in the gulf, up in the bay, inside tidal creeks.. they are considered a trash fish, along with ladyfish and jack crevalle. i've caught them on cut-bait, live shrimp, greenbacks, jigs and topwaters. i think there are two species, one being the gafftopsail catfish. it has some big long fins and can give you a nasty sting. these fish are super slimy, and can leave a slime trail a good foot up your leader. i've never eaten one, but it depends who you talk to about whether they are good eating or not. they have really hard heads, and one myth is that there is a pearl inside. some people get so annoyed with the cats, they just leave them on the pier or sand to die. bad form in my book.


----------

